# "THE PUNCH" Tweeters SPT-14R Old School



## skalade (Aug 7, 2009)

For those of you that remember these, and how they sound. I am looking for suggestions on placement of these in my Crew Cab Denali PU. I have a mint pair with the original crossovers. I was planning on mounting them in-between the cab front and rear doors about shoulder height? Or the other alternative is putting them in the front doors behind the factory speaker grills. I figure if you have em, show em off! I am going to power them with an Audison so it will be a mix of old and new school gear.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I would not put the behind your ears, usually you want sound coming from the front. Also wouldn't want the that close. I'd put the behind the grills, and if you wanted to show off, you can get tiny rockford logos for the grills. They're like aluminum stickers.


----------

